# Woo Hoo! Made 3rd Gup!



## Llarion (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahhh, what a refreshing night! Just got back from my belt test, made 3rd gup! I have to do Pyung-Ahns Ee-Dan, Sam-Dan, San-Dan, and Oh-Dan (yes, I know, more than the belt requires, but my master likes to over prepare us; I'm actually about ready to test for 1st Gup in terms of forms and one step), and several stepping motions (kima punch, front/jump front kick combo, inside out kick, round kick, spinning hook kicks) one-step (including throws), sparring, and two breaks (spinning hook and skipping side kicks) Brutal pace, but I made it!


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

hey, congrats....nothing is more rewarding than a challenging test...


----------



## Llarion (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks man! Amen to that! Nice axe, by the way... Always loved Pauls...


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

Llarion said:
			
		

> Thanks man! Amen to that! Nice axe, by the way... Always loved Pauls...


they're the only way to fly


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Man! :asian:  I just recently tested for 2nd Gup myself, so I can certainly understand your excitement! 

And in case no one has said it yet, welcome to MT!  I hope you find lots of information and friendship within the boards :asian:


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 28, 2004)

Psst...Incidentally, you might want to change your sig line   You read 5th Gup there, and 3rd in your profile


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats, almost there!


----------



## Llarion (Sep 29, 2004)

Tkang_TKD said:
			
		

> Congrats Man! :asian: I just recently tested for 2nd Gup myself, so I can certainly understand your excitement!
> 
> And in case no one has said it yet, welcome to MT! I hope you find lots of information and friendship within the boards :asian:


Fixed, thanks very much!! What was in your 2nd Gup test?

I hope so to! So far, I've seen an amazing wealth of information, and I've been amazed at all of the subtle differences in teaching styles evenjust within TSD. I was always of a mindset that pooh-poohed the stock martial arts movie cliche "My schoo bettah yours! We fight to Death!"  But, seeing all the subtle variations, and different theories on hostiry, I can see how such things could easily develop. I'm glad to see a COMMUNITY here. I look forward to lots of fun and personal development!

Galvatron, yep, almost to the start of the REAL journey! *whew*


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrads! 

Just makes me think that maybe I should test for my 1st gup ( high red in TKD). Maybe in the spring (there's testing for red and black belts only twice a year) LOL


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 29, 2004)

Llarion said:
			
		

> Fixed, thanks very much!! What was in your 2nd Gup test?
> 
> I hope so to! So far, I've seen an amazing wealth of information, and I've been amazed at all of the subtle differences in teaching styles evenjust within TSD. I was always of a mindset that pooh-poohed the stock martial arts movie cliche "My schoo bettah yours! We fight to Death!"  But, seeing all the subtle variations, and different theories on hostiry, I can see how such things could easily develop. I'm glad to see a COMMUNITY here. I look forward to lots of fun and personal development!
> 
> Galvatron, yep, almost to the start of the REAL journey! *whew*


If you check out my "Wish me luck..." thread, I have a rundown of what I had to do.

We do from time to time get people in the mindset of "my art is better than yours", but for the most part, we remind them that it isn't necessarily the art that makes the martial artist.  We are very much a community, and I can honestly tell you that through this board, I've started considering some arts that I may wish to cross train in, once I've attained a better than novice level of expertise in TKD.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 30, 2004)

artyon:  :asian: Congrats Llarion!!!!! :asian:  artyon: 

and to you too, Tkang_TKD!!!!!    :asian: artyon:  :asian: 

You've both earned it!!!!

Robyn :asian: :karate: :asian:


----------



## Llarion (Sep 30, 2004)

Tkang_TKD said:
			
		

> If you check out my "Wish me luck..." thread, I have a rundown of what I had to do.
> 
> We do from time to time get people in the mindset of "my art is better than yours", but for the most part, we remind them that it isn't necessarily the art that makes the martial artist. We are very much a community, and I can honestly tell you that through this board, I've started considering some arts that I may wish to cross train in, once I've attained a better than novice level of expertise in TKD.


I just found it; that was grueling!!! Well done! Congratulations again!
Karatekid1975, go for it!!! You know how fulfilling it is, and you KNOW you're jonesing for it!!! 

Opal, thanks very much! Our birthdays are one day apart, how cool!


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 30, 2004)

Llarion said:
			
		

> Opal, thanks very much! Our birthdays are one day apart, how cool!



Hey, I didn't realize that.  Neat!  One day apart, but more than one year apart!  :uhyeah:  

Go for it Karatekid1975!!!  You can do it!  

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Oct 1, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!  That's so exciting!!!!!  artyon: 

Brittany  :asian:  :karate:  

:yinyang:


----------

